
Show HN: Simple code sharing platform - rustywicket
https://webfol.io
======
brudgers
1\. The 'demo' button does not seem to provide noticeably changed content. I
was expecting something similar to what the 'view example' text link provides.

2\. Before providing a _valid_ email address, I'd like to know more about how
it Webfolio works and what it offers. For the purpose of soliciting feedback
captcha and email validation and profile information are friction for the
user.

My advice is to turn all that stuff on when there is an actual problem with
spam that outweighs the value of making it very easy for people to try the
service out. Or to put it another way, spam and validation are Webfolio's
problem not mine.

My first experience with the site is working to solve Webfolio's problem
rather than Webfolio working to solve mine. And my past experience is that
providing a valid email to a website often results in managing spam for
several years. So the sign up process not only involves work that doesn't
solve my problem it also involves possibly creating additional unrelated
work...all before I've even been able to touch the product.

I mean I see a phone and maybe it's mostly an iOS app. How would I know?

3\. Webfolio is not unusual. Lots of sites encourage people with legitimate
interest to leave before touching the product and few treat all visitors as
possible diamonds.

4\. I think that portfolios probably play a role in the future of programmer
hiring as software moves from strict engineering toward a cluster of related
creative concepts. So it is good that Webfolio is exploring that space.

Good luck.

~~~
rustywicket
Thanks for the feedback!

The demo button is supposed to play an example video but I agree it must be
improved.

Really helpful advice, thanks again.

